# Creating Multiple ImmiAccount Logins



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I hold a 457 visa sponsored by my company , but did not travel to Australia because the project got cancelled.For my 457 visa processing, I have created an ImmiAccount , Now I am applying for 189 visa independently , Can I use the same ImmiAccount or Do I need to create another one account? Will the system allow me to create another ImmIAccount.Can someone please clarify on this? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> I hold a 457 visa sponsored by my company , but did not travel to Australia because the project got cancelled.For my 457 visa processing, I have created an ImmiAccount , Now I am applying for 189 visa independently , Can I use the same ImmiAccount or Do I need to create another one account? Will the system allow me to create another ImmIAccount.Can someone please clarify on this? Thanks in Advance.


If you have access to the account, I would suggest you use the same

I also had the same dilemma, as I also already had a 457 visa but I used the old one and everything worked out just fine till now

Of course if you don't have access to the login name or passwords etc. Then in my opinion you have no option but to create a new one.


Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have access to the account, I would suggest you use the same
> 
> I also had the same dilemma, as I also already had a 457 visa but I used the old one and everything worked out just fine till now
> 
> ...



My previous visa app was managed by my agent, but I prefer to take over and do it myself in case I have to lodge a new visa app. 

Does the Immi account give you the option to update contact email details/login etc?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> My previous visa app was managed by my agent, but I prefer to take over and do it myself in case I have to lodge a new visa app.
> 
> Does the Immi account give you the option to update contact email details/login etc?


You can change all the details but the bigger question is whether you have the login id and password that the agent used
Most agents don’t share the same with the applicants 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> My previous visa app was managed by my agent, but I prefer to take over and do it myself in case I have to lodge a new visa app.
> 
> Does the Immi account give you the option to update contact email details/login etc?


Create a new account, import your old application and start your new visa application from this account when you are ready. This way you have control and can view all your applications with a single login.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Create a new account, import your old application and start your new visa application from this account when you are ready. This way you have control and can view all your applications with a single login.


That sounds like a plan!

What do details do I need to import the old application to the new account?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> That sounds like a plan!
> 
> What do details do I need to import the old application to the new account?


Application Reference Number (Available in your grant document)
D.O.B
Passport Details

... thats all..!


----------

